# My Dwarf Angel and her Magic Shoes



## Hosscrazy (Oct 20, 2008)

I don't post very often about my dwarf filly Angel - not sure why! She is almost 5 months old, the first dwarf I have ever had. She is from my sweet Poppy (avatar). I recently put on her Magic Shoes to help her walk - she has tendon laxity in both front legs. Here are her pictures with her new shoes on, upright and walking! I think it's going to take some time for her legs to gain strength, but she's doing really good!






On the last photo there's something that looks like it might be a sharp object - it's not! It's a leaf from the tree.





Liz R.


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Oct 20, 2008)

Awww, Liz, she's adorable!! And look how upright she is, that's fantastic!! More pictures more often, please


----------



## Jill (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh, Liz!!! I could scoop that baby girl up and lay some serious hugs on her!!! She is adorable


----------



## Miniequine (Oct 20, 2008)

Aww.. she is so cute. Those shoes are amazing.

~Sandy


----------



## Mona (Oct 20, 2008)

WOW Liz, glad to see those Magic Shoes are doing such a good job for your littlre one! he's a little doll!


----------



## Shortpig (Oct 20, 2008)

Angel is so very cute! I bet she is so proud now that she has her shoes and is able to be up and walking so tall.

The little dwarfs I have met over the years have always taken a special place in my heart.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Oct 20, 2008)

Janell's magic shoes are surely magic! Isn't she adorable!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Oct 20, 2008)

She is adorable!!!!! Those shoes are awesome! Such a good mommy to take such great care of her! I love her color too!!!


----------



## Brandi* (Oct 20, 2008)

She is adorable. I lOVE her color


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Oct 20, 2008)

Liz,

Angel is doing so well!



She looks great and her shoes are going to make such a difference for her I'm sure. You're a good mommy!


----------



## tnovak (Oct 20, 2008)

How precious!!!!! ANd new kicks!!!!!! Bless you ----for loving her!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Oct 20, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your thoughtful replies.





Vet comes out again next week for a recheck/reset. Janell, Bill and Debi on the Dwarf Forum are just wonderful - if anyone needs help with their dwarf, they are an absolutely amazing resource!

Liz R.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 21, 2008)

My first thought was "she's adorable". Looks like everybody else thought the same thing.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Oct 21, 2008)

OMG LIZ! She looks so much better. I am so happy for you! GOOD JOB!


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Oct 21, 2008)

Bless you for loving her and giving her a quality of life!!!! She looks amazing, make me smile!!!!


----------



## topnotchminis (Oct 21, 2008)

She is so cute!


----------



## Sterling (Oct 22, 2008)

OMG Liz...she looks absolutely awesome!!! Give this little love some hugs and kisses for me!!!


----------

